
Cocaine tourism is now a thing in Medellin - imartin2k
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/roads/2017/06/cocaine_tourism_is_now_a_thing_in_medellin.html
======
daimyoyo
This is not "now" a thing. It's been a thing there for years.

~~~
lord_jim
Bolivia has had a small cocaine tourism industry for years, sometimes peddling
just the leaves and sometimes more refined forms. Certainly not hard to find

